# Refund of Security Deposit for Apartment



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

The owner of my previous apartment has not refunded the Security Deposit of the rent yet since last November in spite of my numerous times requests. In this case what else should I do? I need to get that money back. Please advise.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Tsu Tsu said:


> The owner of my previous apartment has not refunded the Security Deposit of the rent yet since last November in spite of my numerous times requests. In this case what else should I do? I need to get that money back. Please advise.


I'm no expert but from what i hear,RERA would be your best bet if your lease was registered. If not,some of the experts here would be better placed to advice.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Report them to the police, and don't take no for an answer!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah police report, RERA will tell you the same....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Report them to the police, and don't take no for an answer!


Will this also work if the owner is an Emirati ?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes it should, they are not above the law.. ( well i dont know) lol...

but its worth trying...


----------

